# Sealer for fake rock



## slug56 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I know this question has been asked several times - I've used the forum search and read them all. However, I can't find any references to an actual product that is available from a DIY store (Wickes, BnQ or Homebase...).
Could anyone point me to an actual product that I can use to seal my fake rock?

There's this at Wickes, but it doesn't say if it's water-based or non-toxic, and is meant for wood.
Then there's a plaster sealer at BnQ, but no one has mentioned using one of these before.
I'm so confused! :help:
If someone could point me to a product I can safely use, it would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

to seal my fake rock i used pva glue coating the rock in pva then sand once dry gently brushing exes sand off once dry i did that about 4 layers


----------



## slug56 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've heard of using PVA before and would use it, but I've read a few posts on how it's a lot harder to clean a fake rock sealed with PVA?
Thanks for the reply :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/305218-g4-pond-sealant-tried-tested.html


----------



## slug56 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link - but I don't think that pond sealer is available from any of the stores I mentioned.
A fake rock guide I found suggests Ronseal products are OK.
Would either of these products be suitable?

Ronseal Quick Dry Varnish Clear Satin

No Nonsense Interior Wood Varnish Clear Satin


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Both are pretty high VOC but the indoor one probably wouldnt deal with humidity well. 

You can get G4, yacht varnish and epoxy resin on eBay. G4 is the cheapest but those three are the only ones i would use to seal a viv personally : victory:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

ive seen yacht varnish for sale in B&Q before. if you have a Range store near you then they sell it in there as well

if you cant find yacht varnish then clear exterior varnish is pretty similar. they are all high VOC though which means leaving anything you coat to air for ideally a couple of weeks, and ideally at an elevated temperature for some of that time (e.g. 30 degsC) just to release all of the fumes before you introduce it to a viv


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

International Yacht Varnish Clear Satin, 5010988014222 ; 5010988014246 ; 5010988338762

a Little hunting does wonders


----------



## slug56 (Apr 22, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> International Yacht Varnish Clear Satin, 5010988014222 ; 5010988014246 ; 5010988338762
> 
> a Little hunting does wonders


It wasn't there earlier... :gasp: Thank for finding that! A bit out of my price range and we just ended up buying some waterproof PVA (before reading the rest of these posts). She doesn't tend to poop in her tank anyway so cleaning should present too much of a problem. Thanks for the help :2thumb:


----------

